# What Test Kits Do You Recommend



## KSmith (Mar 15, 2016)

So I'm new to owning piranhas my cusin is moving and cant take them with I have 5 reds about 5 inches long in a 55 gal with a 5 stage filter big enough for a 80 gal I hear that a 5 in one test strip aint the best I do have a nitrite and a nitrate kit by nutrafin . Like to get opinions so I can make the best decision on what to get. 
Thanks in advance for your time and help


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

API Master kit is what I use


----------

